# Shrubhill Tram Station - Edinburgh



## Corvidius (May 21, 2013)

Shrubhill Tram Station - https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=55...F-8&ei=R2aaUduECMqE4gSB9YCoAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg

I knew nothing about this building before I spotted it while walking along Macdonald Road in Edinburgh, I've been on the road before (to attend fire training at the Fire Station next door) and hadn't noticed it before. I wasn't sure what it was so I thought I'd find someone to ask, I couldn't find anyone about so took some pictures with my phone and left (there's an underground part I wasn't comfortable going down because I didn't have a torch).

I asked about on Facebook and found out the following: "Up until 1920 the Leith Corporation Tramways owned the Shrubhill Tram Depot. As Leith was a seperate borough they had their own seperate tram system and Shrubhill was their major tram depot. The Leith system was electrified, whereas the Edinburgh system used cable haulage. The strange feature of this particular tram depot was the underground chamber at the main turn into the garages which would have been permanently manned during operating hours to try to reduce cable-snagging.
Trams were finally replaced by diesel buses after the war and the tram depot was turned into a garage for Lothian buses. It was then turned into a musem, and finally closed down and abandoned in the 1980s."

I've never done any urban exploration before so this was really spur of the moment.















































































Youtube video of one of the buildings

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6icA5GoHss[/ame]

Pictures of how it used to look can be found here: http://www.scotlandsplaces.gov.uk/search_item/index.php?service=RCAHMS&id=174942


----------



## TeeJF (May 21, 2013)

Interesting building but in future please add some history etc to your "report" to make it exactly that instead of just a photo album. The purpose of this forum is to document decay, not showcase people's photographs... that's for the likes of Flikr tc.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 21, 2013)

Hi, Welcome along to the forum! 

I've merged the 5 posts into one as there's just no need to post just a few pics at a time. Can you please re-size your pics as per the "Guidelines" and maybe add a little bit of history?

Cheers.


----------



## Corvidius (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for combining those for me. I'll go back and edit the original post to include more information and resize the images.


----------



## AgentTintin (May 21, 2013)

Another explore added to my list.... Very good first report though (and welcome to the forum)


----------

